# Kennedy Box With Tools



## autonoz (Oct 9, 2015)

Picked up this Kennedy 520 box with tools inside. Some china, Starrett, Lufkin, Brown and Sharp, General and others. All US taps. The box is worth more than I paid for the lot.


----------



## schor (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice score.


----------



## ogberi (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice!  Wish I could score like that!


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 9, 2015)

We cant officially call it a nice score, or can we give you the congratulatory  " you suck" until we know the price paid for said treasure! LOL 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 9, 2015)

sweet score!!!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice score   and  I am jealous


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice buy.


----------



## hman (Oct 10, 2015)

Good going!!!!   So near, and yet so far.  Craigs?  Garage sale?  Private info?

Ps - Please DON'T say what you paid!  I'm jealous enough as it is ;~)


----------



## autonoz (Oct 11, 2015)

Found it on Craigslist


----------



## middle.road (Oct 11, 2015)

Now that is a nice find. I believe we have to classify these scores as a type of 'Garage/Barn Find' as with vehicles.


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 13, 2015)

It is my hope, that I will be able to post a find of my own in this thread, I seem to run into the guys that want almost full retail for tools. it's just a matter of time tho, until I do find a deal. I'm counting on patience.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope ya gotta wait for some poor sucker to die and a family that just don't care. That's the usual way to do it. I know when I go my wife's gona get screwed on all my equipment and tools , I know I have in excess of $100,000 in all the tools I own . Yes we all want great deals but some time just think about the poor sucker who worked hard and payed the price. Try to be fair is my problem I guess. But yes I like to get a deal and sometimes I do .


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 13, 2015)

We all gotta go sometime, and when we do, I really don't think you will be worrying about the "stuff " you left behind. Right now, I'm trying to get rid of stuff, so I have room for different stuff. Does not seem to make much sense actually. When the time comes,( and it comes for us all) If I had my druthers, I would rather that whoever gets the stuff can have as much fun with it that I did no matter what he got it for. But I hope the time for that is a few years down the road so that I can get more stuff.


----------



## rmack898 (Oct 13, 2015)

I bought a Kennedy box off Craigslist  like that a few years ago. The box was full of tools and the price was so right that I felt no need to haggle with the seller. All of the tools were engraved with the owner's name on them. I bought the box and tools from the owner's son. His father had recently passed and I spent about 2  hours talking with his son about where his father had worked and what type of work he had done. His father's name was Bill and by the time we were done talking, I felt I had known Bill. Every time I go in that box and take out one of Bill's tools I feel as if he is there with me working on the job with me. I often find myself talking to Bill as I am working and asking him for advice as the job progresses. It's hard to explain but I think that Bill is in the shop with me when I'm working late at night all alone.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 13, 2015)

Excellent find brother!


----------



## spongerich (Oct 14, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Nope ya gotta wait for some poor sucker to die and a family that just don't care. That's the usual way to do it. I know when I go my wife's gona get screwed on all my equipment and tools , I know I have in excess of $100,000 in all the tools I own . Yes we all want great deals but some time just think about the poor sucker who worked hard and payed the price. Try to be fair is my problem I guess. But yes I like to get a deal and sometimes I do .



When you die, your wife is going to sell all those tools for what you told her you paid for them.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 14, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Nope ya gotta wait for some poor sucker to die and a family that just don't care. That's the usual way to do it. I know when I go my wife's gona get screwed on all my equipment and tools , I know I have in excess of $100,000 in all the tools I own . Yes we all want great deals but some time just think about the poor sucker who worked hard and payed the price. Try to be fair is my problem I guess. But yes I like to get a deal and sometimes I do .



Just keep in mind, your wife will charge what you said you paid for it... 



ETA: beaten to the joke!


----------



## autonoz (Oct 14, 2015)

I gave the seller his asking price and even asked if he was comfortable with that price and he said yes. He may have found it in a storage locker he purchased or got it for free somewhere and felt he was taking me. My wife knows to get some advice before selling anything I have, she has been forwarned. Post departure from this world that is.


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 14, 2015)

rmack898 said:


> I bought a Kennedy box off Craigslist  like that a few years ago. The box was full of tools and the price was so right that I felt no need to haggle with the seller. All of the tools were engraved with the owner's name on them. I bought the box and tools from the owner's son. His father had recently passed and I spent about 2  hours talking with his son about where his father had worked and what type of work he had done. His father's name was Bill and by the time we were done talking, I felt I had known Bill. Every time I go in that box and take out one of Bill's tools I feel as if he is there with me working on the job with me. I often find myself talking to Bill as I am working and asking him for advice as the job progresses. It's hard to explain but I think that Bill is in the shop with me when I'm working late at night all alone.


Cool story


----------



## Riaan (Oct 15, 2015)

How about a nice list of all the goodies in the box? With pics of course...


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Oct 15, 2015)

Some times it's hard to bargain  , an older fellow, about 10 years my senior and I'm retired, selling off. I paid what he asked. But some of the tools he got from a retiring machinist when he was an apprentice, so I have tools with Geo. Hodges on them. Or when I stopped at a garage sale, some good woodworking tools, the wife started tearing up when I said sorry. Again I paid what was asked.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 1, 2018)

Last Kennedy box  I got was from the junkyard. I got it for scrap price. 
I needed help loading it. It was full ofq good drill bits. stocked for life...


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Or maybe from a wife getting divorced or girlfriend splitting up and selling off your stuff, with malice.  My brother in law got a boat for $5 that way.  She knew it was worth more, but selling it cheap just hurt more.


----------

